# Please let me know if you got a answer.



## Dondo (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey everybody, I just passed my EMT-B class ( got an A,  ) and passed my skills tests.  I was just woundering if anyone knows how long it takes for you to get your ATT (Authorization to test) letter from the NREMT?  I put my application in online and paid a week ago, everything has been varified and i want to test already!!!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 17, 2007)

*Never Mind*

Never mind, i just checked the NREMT website and they just put a link for me to print my ATT letter.


----------



## Jolt (Dec 17, 2007)

Test results can be up as soon as the same business day that you took the test (Tue. afternoon if you took it Tue. morning and Mon. around noon if you took the test on a Sat. or Sun.).


----------

